# Buenos Dias Amigos! Mia Nuova Puerta!



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Picked up a cheapie recently - a Puerta. I'll probably fit a new strap - the old bracelet was crap - and see how I feel about it. So far it's keeping good time. The movement is - as the dial implies - very thin indeed. All 21 jewels of it... Probably not a keeper - but we'll see..


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If'n you decide - - can I have first dibs please. I love the horizontal batons - - *LOVELY!* :wub:

:weed:

http://www.sequencescripts.co.nf


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

But of course, Mel! I'm just waiting for the strap to arrive and, when it's kitted up, I'll see what it looks like...

More later,

Will


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Got the nice leather strap today - Â£4.99 delivered in 3 days from Hong Kong and free p&p - and it all looks very nice.

So sorry, Mel - it's looking like a keeper! :yes:

Cheers,

Will


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

New piccie Will, with new strap on!! :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

dobra said:


> New piccie Will, with new strap on!! :notworthy:
> 
> Mike


OK - here we are...


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice choice of strap with watch, who's a lucky boy then. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sublime Will, just S U B L I M E! :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Git lol, that's another looker


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

THINKS! oooooooooooooooooooo00000000000

Must find that Voodoo doll and some needles :taz: and say the " Send it to Mel " mantra slowly roasting the doll over an open fire! I'm not surprised you find it a keeper Will, I think it loooks even better on the brown leather - would have been my choice as well :yes:

Take Care

http://www.sequencescripts.co.nf


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

D'you know - I thought it was hot down here in Sussex today. Now I know why! :yes:

Actually, Mel - I'm having it cleaned shortly, as it's a little sticky on full wind. When I get it back, I may - just may - have a reconsider. If I do, I'll PM you.

Will


----------



## Adrian73 (May 20, 2014)

Hermosa SeÃ±or Will...Me encanta..


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Muchas Gracias, mi amigo! :alucard:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just to say

*A BIG THANKYOU*

to Will, who decided this wasn't a keeper for him, but might be for me, and Today, it arrived in immaculate condition, having been breathed upon by Will's watch guru, and it's on my wrist and I have a small smile on my face :yahoo: when i glance down at it!

A perfect transaction from Will, great communications and all done and dusted very well and quickly indeed :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

(of course :assassin: the magic of the voodoo doll worked again h34r: )


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Where can I put these pins, by the way...? 

Glad you liked it Mel - and it's obviously gone to a great home where it will be loved! :thumbup:


----------

